# Whats the "Fuzzy" iron on material called?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I had a shirt that had a literal "Fuzz" on the graphic. { It was text}
The shirt held up great, and the fuzz was longlasting. {It was white, and it got a bit dirty, but all in all, was great}

Interested in the name of this type of iron on!

Thanks!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounds like you are talking about "flock". At least one vendor also calls it "Super Suede".


----------



## artistoag (Apr 10, 2007)

DecoFlock from Specialty materials. 877-437-8556
Lots of cool thermal films & colors, for plotter cutting only.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Great!

thanks!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Imprintables sells "Super Suede", Stahl's sells Thermo-Flock, TwillUSA sells Sport Flock, and Specialty Materials sells DecoFlock. They are all different materials, but I imagine basically the same. I'm sure there are other similar products out ther, but that's the one's I've seen. I have some SuperSeude that I plan on trying soon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I like flock. Adds a nice texture to the design


----------

